# hanging issue while unlocking help!!



## Tech_Edge (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi there, friends, i'm having serious problem on my mobo when ever i unlock my cpu and run the benchmark test its hang out when it comes to alu test or physics test,  i have updated bios also and tried cpu on other mobo it works fine there, please help me because i want to unlock it 


                            CONFIGURATIONS 
                      MB-GIGABYTE 890FXA-UD5
                      CPU-AMD PHENOM  X2 560 BLACK EDITION
                      RAM- CORSAIR VENGEANCE 4 GB 1600 MHZ
                      GPU- AMD ASUS 6670 1 GB DDR5
                      PSU- VIP GOLD 400
                      HDD- SEAGATE 1 TB

PLS HELP!!!!


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 16, 2012)

Does this happen only when you run benchmarking software or also happens when you perform some CPU intensive applications like running some games? Seems to me an insufficient power supply issue, though, 400 Watt PSU is enough for your system.


----------



## Prasanna52 (Nov 29, 2012)

Have you tried to set the proper BIOS setting after you have updated the BIOS, generally after the BIOS update the settings are turned into default, which may not always work for you.





Tech_Edge said:


> Hi there, friends, i'm having serious problem on my mobo when ever i unlock my cpu and run the benchmark test its hang out when it comes to alu test or physics test,  i have updated bios also and tried cpu on other mobo it works fine there, please help me because i want to unlock it
> 
> 
> CONFIGURATIONS
> ...


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 30, 2012)

Unfortunately this means that the processor you are using can't be unlocked.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2012)

Not all processors are successfully unlocked. Its a hit or miss thing. Seems in your case its a miss sadly


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 1, 2012)

seems like the OP is not interested in this anymore.


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2012)

Op needs to change his PSu first to begin with. Period.


----------

